# Bird always getting sick!



## cathodoer (Dec 29, 2015)

Alright, I have no idea what's going on with this bird! He gets sick around once every month or two and every time it happens it's overnight, I uncover the cage in the morning and he's there with a messy sticky face and throwing up. This time it happened about 3 days ago and he's fine now, good as new.

He lives in a large cage with two other budgies, one his brother and one his unrelated friend (they're all male), and he's the only one who ever has problems. They do not pick on each other, in fact they all have a personal bubble and don't tend to touch one another. I think he just has a bad immune system or something because he's the only one who ever gets sick, the other two are right as rain and I make sure of it! I immediately separate him from them both and put him in the sick cage away from the rest of my birds for a couple days (just incase it's infectious) giving him seed or gentle food like scrambled eggs plus some water with probiotics in it, and after about two days he's completely back to normal and wanting OUT of the sick cage to go back to his brother (they get stressed when separated but there's nothing I can do about it when they're sick, I don't want to risk passing anything around).

It's never from him eating anything out of the ordinary. In fact I didn't change anything this time, didn't give them any fresh veg/fruits or rice/pasta/eggs or anything, it was honestly just the regular seed they ALWAYS eat and never have a problem with but lo and behold there he was, throwing up SOMETHING. It looked like regular seed to me plus some slightly milky looking liquid. His droppings looked normal, maybe a TINY bit watery. I can't keep an eye on what might be making this happen to him because like I said, it's always overnight when I'm asleep. It never happens during the day or when I'm awake, oddly enough. Despite his throwing up he never seems lethargic or tired, he's extremely lively and making his regular budgie noises. You should see him running away from the towel as I go to separate him, he knows it's him I'm after!

The one time it was serious was after I fed him and the other two budgies cooked brown rice, he loved it and gobbled it up but it messed him up a bit, he was sick for about 4-5 days before he got better. I haven't fed them rice since, although it didn't effect the other two like this whatsoever, they were fine.

I'd take him to the vet but I honest to god can't afford to, I have no money in my bank account right now and don't expect there to be any for a long while. Does anyone know what might be going on with him, could it be serious or maybe he just has a bad immune system? Anyone with similar experiences? Should I keep putting probiotics in their water or can they build up an immunity to it's beneficial-ness?

Thanks so much in advance, I'm completely baffled over this.. :S


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your budgie has been sick and struggling on and off with this illness for so long.  Given the fact there is somewhat of a pattern and this illness manifests in a cyclical way, in order to find more definite answers, your budgie would greatly benefit from being fully examined by an avian vet specialist. 
This is the only way to have the most accurate diagnosis and to have a treatment plan which will hopefully help your budgie to get back to full health with no more relapses.
You may want to read the info on these links in case it's confirmed your budgie is a megabacteria carrier:
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/314538-megabacteria-budgerigars.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...orhabdus-budgerigars-avian-gastric-yeast.html

Until you are able to get your budgie to the avian vet, you can keep him warm in the hospital cage by covering the cage on 3 sides.
If you have spray millet on hand, you can soak it in electrolyte solution and give it to your budgie. This will hopefully give him a little boost and promote appetite.
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

It's really unfortunate that your current finances are making it difficult to provide adequate medical care to your pets. This is something that every pet owner must always keep in mind and be prepared for because sadly it's not realistic to think that a given pet will never need to be seen by the vet.
This is not just for emergency situations but also for routine appointments.
You could possibly talk to your avian vet in terms of working on a payment plan. When in a bind, borrowing money from a close family member or friend could also be helpful for this specific case.

I'm wishing your budgie a steady and full recovery.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I fully agree with aluz and she has offered you excellent advice.

The only way you are going to get an accurate diagnosis and treatment plan for your budgie is to see an Avian Vet (or, at a minimum, an Exotic Vet with experience in small birds).

Many veterinary practices will work with you to establish a payment plan. 
You could also ask family or friends to loan you the money for the cost of the vet visit. 
For the future, I would recommend you set up an Emergency Fund so you will always have the financial means to care for your pets.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html

Here are a couple of options that I believe maybe near you.

Avian - Chine House Veterinary Hospital

Services | Meadow Lane Veterinary Centre | Vets in Loughborough*


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

I agree with Aluz and Faerybee, an avian vet is needed at this point. Although you are financially a little tight right now, there is always a way. I too am not making a lot right now, but I'm finding better and more ways every day to provide for my little buddies. Whether it is selling some material goods, working out a payment plan, or, if it comes to it, borrowing money from someone, there is always a way. Good luck and best wishes! -mexicoandice


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am sorry your budgie is sick and in need of an Avian vet.
It does sound like it could be Megabac, I have a Megabac carrier budgie you definitely still need to try to get him to an Avian vet for a diagnosis and some form of treatment plan.
How much does he weigh ? These budgies need to be kept in the cleanest possible cage and environment. Humidity is also a problem for these budgies. Probiotics, the best possible diet of fresh greens and a varied diet.
They need medication to treat it, please do the best you can to get your budgie diagnosed.


----------

